# Oliver is missing?



## Alfie (Aug 14, 2015)

Where did he go!?! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja7rq8LrBAU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

Haha! He's adorable. My baby does the exact same thing xD


----------



## fistfulofrats (Aug 16, 2015)

That is actually adorable.


----------



## rats+and+books (Aug 29, 2015)

My girls do that all the time, and I go into a near panic each time!


----------

